
Show HN: Sewing Pattern Generator - preethivaid
http://www.easysloper.com
======
preethivaid
Slopers are like a 'second skin', which are the basis for making more custom
fitting patterns ([https://www.mybluprint.com/project/the-sloper-is-your-
secret...](https://www.mybluprint.com/project/the-sloper-is-your-secret-
weapon-for-making-any-pattern-fit))

The only other ways I've seen of making one involve taking a bunch of
measurements and doing a bunch of geometry, so this is my attempt at
automating that!

Let me know what you think!

------
thekeywordgeek
I like it! It seems to have a problem with half inches for me though and
generates an error message. Latest Firefox/Ubuntu.

~~~
preethivaid
Thanks!!! If you feel comfortable with it , feel free to send me the
measurements that you used so I can try to troubleshoot the problem! (or email
me at easysloper@gmail.com)

~~~
thekeywordgeek
I was contorting with a tape measure and typing them in, so my apologies I
can't. :)

~~~
preethivaid
Haha no problem. I should probably add something in to send me measurements
that don't work anyway

------
gitgud
Should put defaults in the choices, instead of defaulting to 0

~~~
preethivaid
I considered that, but didn't want to have users see that the default is way
bigger / smaller than their measurement, especially since my target audience
people who can't find patterns that fit their particular sizes.. any
suggestions?

I could put in better error handling to avoid measurements that are physically
impossible

~~~
gitgud
That's true, maybe a range input would work though (slider control) it would
be nice from a usability point of view.

If people can quickly go through the steps and see a preview, I don't think
they'll be Ashamed of the default sizes, but I'm not the target audience I
guess...

~~~
preethivaid
Yeah, getting people to the last step more quickly would be ideal, maybe a
slider is the way to go. thanks!

------
bobblywobbles
Did you create this website yourself or are just sharing?

~~~
preethivaid
I created this myself!

~~~
bobblywobbles
It's very neat, although there are some errors if you type in a number too
large, the error text covers the input box and you aren't able to change your
measurement.

~~~
preethivaid
Ah good feedback, thanks!!! Are you using a desktop or are you looking on your
phone or something?

